# "I don't understand why anyone would BUY a dog."



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

(Mods, I apologize in advance if this is the wrong place for this topic!)

I was asked this question when I started researching a German Shepherd puppy: "Why would you buy a dog when there are so many dogs in need of rescue?"

I don't think it was asked in a critical way so much as a puzzled one, so I answered honestly and openly instead of changing the subject. My reasons were:

I want a shepherd. But the breed is plagued with health issues that come with poor breeding practices. If I rescue, I introduce that uncertainty into the equation and I'm not stacking the deck in my favor for health. Having dealt with a cat with dire veterinary issues, I'd rather not go through that again despite the happy ending.
Again, I want a shepherd. Similar issues with breeding can cause temperament issues. I would rather meet the puppy's parents and be able to get a sense from a breeder that stability of temperament is a strong value, rather than risk getting a dog with baggage. (Not that those dogs are undeserving, they'd just be poorly served in my home.)
I have incumbent pets, and I'd prefer they be safe. Bringing in a puppy was the only way my husband felt safe with it, and I am perfectly fine with that.
I believe strongly that once an animal comes in, I owe it the duration of its life. In order to help ensure that the animal stays with us happily, I need to do everything I can to minimize the risk and make sure the dog is a good fit. Going through a breeder and getting a puppy with all the dice loaded in its favor and raising it to know nothing but our household seems like the most straightforward way to accomplish that.
The person who asked me that did understand once I made that final point about good fit being important to making the most moral decision (that I saw it as actually immoral to bring in an animal basically set up to fail). But I wondered if I was the only one who had been asked this question.

Our cats weren't from rescue groups (one was from a relative's farm and the others were craigslist kitties), but no one in my circle offline has gotten a pet from a breeder; everyone has gone to the shelter or an adopt-a-pet event, so I think it's a bit foreign to them that I've researched a breeder, screened and been screened, and put a deposit down on a puppy.

Have any of you been asked that question? Was it a judgment or honest curiosity? What did you say in response?


----------



## Melissa_Coates (Jun 18, 2013)

I was ask and for my minni Aussie my brother-in-law had a litter and they had one that hadn't been purchased after 5 months so I was able to talk my husband into getting her. 

For our GSD we wanted a pure bread Sheppard due to the Health issues and we tried for 2 months to get a GSD from a rescue and I don't know if there was some discrimination because we are older (44 and 56) or what the issue was but after 2 months I decided to go with a breeder that a friend of my husband had purchased a puppy from. The breeder had very well maintained parents that were working dogs and AKC registered. So that is why we purchased our GSD.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a deposit down with a breeder now and my wife and I have been asked this a few times already.

after talking about the health concerns and making sure it would fit in (dog and cat) most people just seem to go..oh OK...


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

To each his or her own, but I share your views on this subject. I really respect people that adopt rescue dogs but I don't like the uncertainty that comes when following that route. I went the Breeder Route with my first GSD Jake (now 3) as well as Amy our 13 year old Mini Schnauzer, and based on the positive experience I have had with both these dogs would never consider not buying from a reputable breeder in the future.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

fredh said:


> To each his or her own, but I share your views on this subject. I really respect people that adopt rescue dogs but I don't like the uncertainty that comes when following that route. I went the Breeder Route with my first GSD Jake (now 3) as well as Amy our 13 year old Mini Schnauzer, and based on the positive experience I have had with both these dogs would never consider not buying from a reputable breeder in the future.


I would like to say I would consider a rescue one day when I have more experience with dogs and have one successfully raised puppy under my belt, and when I don't have any cats.

The truth is that I doubt I'll ever be comfortable with that uncertainty. Particularly when I am so attracted to a breed that people genuinely fear; I think a cute puppy with a mama who is working hard to socialize and train it well will stand a good chance of winning over the skeptics in my life, but a rescue dog with issues would probably mean some people would refuse to visit us or let us keep their kids.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I've done it all: my first dog was a rescue, my second was a BYB, and my third is from a reputable breeder.

To each their own, it's really not my business where people get their dogs from. If they ask my opinion I will give it, but otherwise I keep my mouth shut. 

Yes I've had people ask me why I bought a dog and not rescued one. I basically stated I wanted a purebred dog with pedigree with the greatest chance of being healthy and have a good temperament. Delgado is the first dog I got without the intention of him just being a pet, he's my fun dog that can do anything and he will be trained in at least two venues and hopefully titled.


----------



## DobberDog (Jul 29, 2013)

one of my SILs is die hard animal activist/rescue person. She grills me everytime she comes over about where i got angel and why didnt I rescue. She knows the reasons and still passes judgement on me for my decision of where to get Angel.

I didn't rescue mainly because rescues generally will not even consider people with infants/toddlers. The other reason I went with a breeder is because i wanted a well bred dog that I could train and know its raising/history. I rescued Emmett (my GSD mix) 2 years ago and he has some baggage. Hes a good dog and will be with me until he goes to the rainbow bridge but i didnt want to take the chance on getting another rescue with more baggage.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness, Dobber! She does this in your home? That is so rude and disrespectful of her!


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

DobberDog said:


> one of my SILs is die hard animal activist/rescue person. She grills me everytime she comes over about where i got angel and why didnt I rescue. She knows the reasons and still passes judgement on me for my decision of where to get Angel.
> ...


Such a typical behavor...


I did not want unpredictability from a dog like GSD. When you get a puppy from the reputable breeder and raise it yourself you know what to expect at any given moment.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

DobberDog said:


> one of my SILs is die hard animal activist/rescue person. She grills me everytime she comes over about where i got angel and why didnt I rescue. She knows the reasons and still passes judgement on me for my decision of where to get Angel.
> 
> I didn't rescue mainly because rescues generally will not even consider people with infants/toddlers. The other reason I went with a breeder is because i wanted a well bred dog that I could train and know its raising/history. I rescued Emmett (my GSD mix) 2 years ago and he has some baggage. Hes a good dog and will be with me until he goes to the rainbow bridge but i didnt want to take the chance on getting another rescue with more baggage.


Tell her you wanted a puppy so you wouldn't have the same "baggage" you have with Emmett. You want to be able to shape and develop a stable, well trained dog. 

If she doesn't have children, when she's ready to move on to that next phase of her life tell her she should adopt. "You know, it's really selfish to have a child when there are so many waiting to be adopted...."


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Freddy said:


> If she doesn't have children, when she's ready to move on to that next phase of her life tell her she should adopt. "You know, it's really selfish to have a child when there are so many waiting to be adopted...."


It's interesting you say this. I have a similar philosophy about adopting kids. There are some special issues and challenges inherent to doing so. It's okay to not want to take those on or to recognize you're not equipped to do it!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Watery Tart - Kudos on your well thought out, well presented reasonable answer. 

Amity - your SIL needs to learn some manners.....downright rude....


JMHO


Lee


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a family member that adopted a child at the age of 2 after fostering for almost all her life. I can tell you that "good breeding" matters as much as environment, and this child was not the product of a good breeding. 

My problem with the SIL the poster mentioned is that I've been around those types. They want to impose their set of values and beliefs on you but have absolutely no capacity to tolerate/understand people that don't share their views. They are very intolerant and I have little patience for them when they start to try to impose their views on me.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> Watery Tart - Kudos on your well thought out, well presented reasonable answer.
> 
> Amity - your SIL needs to learn some manners.....downright rude....
> 
> ...


Thank you, Lee! I haven't been super active posting but I've read as time allows, and your posts stand out to me - so I really appreciate that.


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

fredh said:


> To each his or her own


I agree with that exactly. I prefer rescues mostly because I am in no position to take on a baby pet (be it puppy, kitten or other) but I am also in no position to judge anyone for wanting to buy from a reputable breeder. Maybe later on, when I have more time to spend at home, I'd like to get a puppy and when that time comes I won't rule out going to a good breeder, but for now I enjoy sharing my home with rescues. Again, though, that is only my opinion and I completely understand and respect the reasoning on why people would rather go to a breeder.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't understand why anyone would BUY a phone, or a car payment, or a gym membership....to each their own!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

katro said:


> I agree with that exactly. I prefer rescues mostly because I am in no position to take on a baby pet (be it puppy, kitten or other) but I am also in no position to judge anyone for wanting to buy from a reputable breeder. Maybe later on, when I have more time to spend at home, I'd like to get a puppy and when that time comes I won't rule out going to a good breeder, but for now I enjoy sharing my home with rescues. Again, though, that is only my opinion and I completely understand and respect the reasoning on why people would rather go to a breeder.


And I have SO much respect for people who are able to take on the risk of fostering and adopting rescues! I think it's incredibly important work. I'm too risk averse to do it myself, but I admire people who do. As for the puppy vs rescue thing, it really is "pick your poison" isn't it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've bought two dogs (Nikon and Pan), rescued a dog from a rescue (Coke), got a pound reject dog who was going to be euth'd and was pulled that day (Indy), and got a well bred dog for free from a breeder (Kenya, RIP). I've also fostered puppies for an all breed rescue, pulled a dog of CL and fostered for rescue, and do board-and-train purebred puppies. I've never limited myself to rescue OR breeder. I am involved in rescue but one thing that bothers me about some rescues/rescue people is that if I'm actively looking for another dog I often have some specific criteria that need to be met in order for the dog to fit into our current pack and lifestyle and people are constantly suggesting or even pressuring me to adopt dogs that DONT fit. On one hand a good rescue is all about screening applicants and making sure dogs find the right fit, not just the first person willing to adopt, but on the other hand my experience is too often that if I hint I might be interested in getting another dog, I get PetFinder and rescue listing thrown at me that have nothing to do with what I'm looking for and then feel like I owe these people an explanation as to why I'm not interested in a dog that's 3x as big as what I want or the exact opposite temperament. When I look for a new dog I am looking for something specific whether it is a breed, a size limit, certain temperament traits, grooming requirements, or all of the above. Unless I am also looking for a show and/or breeding prospect, I NEVER automatically rule out a rescue or shelter dog, but I am a very thorough person since my dogs are my family, not just machines or toys I have for dog sports, and I want them around for 10-15 years.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm called "elitist" because I'll only have GSDs, lol. And it's funny because I've had adult owner-surrenders, a BYB puppy, and now my current wonderful boy from a breeder. To me it's just another person's opinion. I can turn the tables and question the desire to only own shelter dogs, saying that by adopting from the shelter you're actively encouraging irresponsible breeding. Whatever, lol. Everyone's happy in the end, so who cares? Thankfully we can have dogs, period. Wherever they came from, they're cherished members of our families.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

all dogs need a good home whether they're pure bred, from a good breeder, rescue, found on the street, breeder/mill, etc. a good home
is essential.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Blanketback said:


> I'm called "elitist" because I'll only have GSDs, lol. And it's funny because I've had adult owner-surrenders, a BYB puppy, and now my current wonderful boy from a breeder. To me it's just another person's opinion. I can turn the tables and question the desire to only own shelter dogs, saying that by adopting from the shelter you're actively encouraging irresponsible breeding. Whatever, lol. Everyone's happy in the end, so who cares? Thankfully we can have dogs, period. Wherever they came from, they're cherished members of our families.


The puppy in your avatar is ADORABLE!

Not wanting to get into a debate because I think there are places for both breeders and shelters/rescues, but I don't know if I feel comfortable with saying rescuing is actively encouraging irresponsible breeding so much as it allows interested people to help make things right with the animals who already exist - which is what I think is so important about it.

But I totally agree that it's a good thing we can have pets and good owners are free to choose what works for them.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you WateryTart - he's my little sweetheart. 

I agree, I don't think we should turn this into a debate either. And not all surrendered dogs are the product of irresponsible breeding anyhow. But that's just an example of what could be said, when someone says something so rude like, "Why would you buy a dog?" It's a choice, and a right, and a privilege, and an honor. We're so lucky to be able to have dogs! But what is wrong with people, when they have the audacity to question other peoples' motives? Like, should I drop off food at the food bank instead of going grocery shopping? I know it would be generous of me, lol, and I will drop some things off in the bin sometimes, or pay the $2 they solicit. But it's offensive to me to have to defend my choices regarding where I get my dogs from, or getting called an elitist especially.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I completely understand (not with dog stuff but with other stuff).

For this, I'm okay with being open about my reasons if the person is curious and not judgmental. The person I was talking to had just never realized that someone might want fairly specific parameters.

For other stuff, I won't indulge curiosity and would probably give a flippant comeback (not even so well reasoned as your logical retort). So I definitely get it.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I've personally never been grilled on the subject, but I've had people ask/infer in roundabout ways. Usually letting them know that I do obedience trials and things of that nature with my dog gets them to understand why I did what I did. Some will still try to tell you how this rescue or that mix won this or that championship, but I try to explain to them that what I do isn't that sport (I'm sure a border collie mix could probably do pretty well in obedience, but it usually helps to know what kind of genetics you're getting).

Once people know that you do things that are more than "just having a pet" they tend to not question why you got the dog that you did. I also could really care less what people tend to think...I'm all for rescuing and I'm all for going to good breeders, its whatever floats your boat. I generally just feel bad when people get a dog that just doesn't fit their lifestyle...whether it be through rescue or through a breeder mess up. Like I have a friend that likes to do agility and rally-o, her one dog likes to do that type of stuff...her other dog...is very fearful and will shut down. Both dogs are rescues and although she gives plenty of love and attention to both dogs, the one does end up getting more because that's the one that goes to training and trials with her. I also have people at my club that went to breeders at the club and didn't get dogs that can do what they need them to do...one lady wanted to do agility, got a dog with weak pasterns. Another one (different breeder) got one dog from the breeder, then got into dog sport and too quickly went back to the same breeder for another dog...neither dog has the drive to do even the simplest of rally-o. It's just sad because I tried to warn her that the dog wouldn't have the drive...so although I'm sure they're happy with their pets and they love them, they have two dogs for at least a decade that won't allow them to truly excel at what they want.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

When I was going to go the breeder route a few months ago, not one person questioned it. I have done my share of rescues, so I think people just respected my thought process. Needless to say I found my male GSD at a shelter and the puppy from the breeder went out the window. He is a perfect fit for my family and any issues he had were resolved because I too believe that once they are in the home they don't go anywhere. I have never regretted my decision and people never questioned me when I made that decision.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

WateryTart said:


> I would like to say I would consider a rescue one day when I have more experience with dogs and have one successfully raised puppy under my belt, and when I don't have any cats.
> 
> The truth is that I doubt I'll ever be comfortable with that uncertainty. Particularly when I am so attracted to a breed that people genuinely fear; I think a cute puppy with a mama who is working hard to socialize and train it well will stand a good chance of winning over the skeptics in my life, but a rescue dog with issues would probably mean some people would refuse to visit us or let us keep their kids.


I have a mix. One from a breeder, one from a rescue, and two from the pound. 

Over the years I've always had a mix. I've had three dogs from breeders over the years. One died way young of a tick illness, one died of DM at 9 and the other one is still going strong at 12. 

My first GSD who I just got out of the paper lasted the longest she was almost 14. The one who died the soonest (she was only around 4 or 5) was from a breeder. My current rescue GSD came with AKC papers so I know her background. 

There are no guarantees in life. I love them all equally doesn't matter if they came from the pound or a breeder and am destroyed every-time I lose one.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

I am so happy to come across this thread and read all the comments. I have been asked this question only a few times. Though I've asked myself this question a lot. I was an avid volunteer since the age of 12 & spent most of my school years volunteering. Most of the family pets growing up came from the shelter I volunteered at.
I have been watching the local GSD rescue group for awhile on Facebook as I researched breeders. If I end up getting a second dog down the road once my puppy is older I will most likely adopt. When my sweet 15 year old cat passes away (which I hope isn't for years) I will adopt another cat or two. I also am going to be getting back into volunteer work and hope to foster in the future. All in all I usually tell people I have given it a lot of thought, but chose to purchase a puppy and leave it at that. I don't owe them an explanation and none have asked for one. I once was told to "Be. Very. Careful." when I indicated I was "going with a breeder". I just laughed because they had no clue how much time I have spent researching about the breeder choices. I didn't explain it to them either. After all I don't have to justify it to them.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> I have a mix. One from a breeder, one from a rescue, and two from the pound.
> 
> Over the years I've always had a mix. I've had three dogs from breeders over the years. One died way young of a tick illness, one died of DM at 9 and the other one is still going strong at 12.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness - I am so sorry. I reread that post you quoted and realized how that could sound.

I apologize if I came across as sounding like rescue dogs weren't nice or good dogs or worthy of love, or even that all rescues have issues. I did not mean that!

I do have some people in my life who have some breed-related fears (no one in my household). Realistically, I would bet it would be a hard sell to get them comfortable with any dog that happened to have issues, even if there was no danger.

But that's just my situation, and I am sorry if I came across like I was generalizing. I realized it could sound like that.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, I have been asked why I chose to go through breeders instead of rescues.

Unfortunately I went through a couple of byb's instead of reputable breeders. I did, however, do a lot of research and went through a very reputable breeder for my Dalmatian puppy. The breed has a very bad reputation and are an unpopular breed due to the "101 Dalmatians" movie. So going through a reputable breeder that shows, titles, works and health tests her dogs was extremely important to me.

I have adopted 3 cats from my local animal shelter, I've given them money, food, blankets, cleaning supplies and toys. I've helped friends and family members adopt pets from them as well. As to date I have "helped" adopt out 8 animals from there.

I am a huge fan of people that adopt animals from shelters, I think it is wonderful, if I were going to get another cat I would go through rescue but if I were going to get another dog then it would be from a reputable breeder.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

This is my first time going to a breeder. I went the breeder route, because I know what I want temperament wise and I know I wanted a healthy one. My brother had a gsd that had HD at 2 years old and died at 9. I wanted to stack the odds in my favor, especially since I want the dog to run with me.

A WGSL german shepherd has always been my dream dog. So I'm almost 30 now and this is my birthday present. 

I'm not against shelters or rescues. My dog now (a mixed breed) was from the dog pound. He's been a wonderful and pretty healthy dog and I wouldn't change him for the world.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

I went through a breeder for Eko and Xena was sort of a spur of the moment thing. I saw the way she was living and couldn't leave her there, I call her my "rescue". I have had more health issues with Xena, she is somewhat more unpredictable and harder to train. She's definitely got attitude to spare, many people have mentioned her sour mug. Not exactly traits I love in a dog but we have grown to love them. That's why for my planned puppy I wanted a GSD, I had been around the breed growing up and I knew I already loved everything about them. 

I have never been asked if I rescued Eko or where I got him, but people ask if Xena was a rescue all the time. Maybe it's because Eko is obviously a pure bred dog and Xena is a pit bull mix.


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

All my cats have been rescues my whole life. Dogs are a different story. Sometimes you want something quite specific and can't find it via rescue. I have always considered rescues when getting a dog, and most of them have been rescues, but not all. Sometimes you want a chance to know the parents of the pup. Sometimes you have a specific work in mind for the dog. 

IMHO the only rules are: No pups from pet shops and no pups from puppy mills. BY breeders, rescue dogs, and "reputable" breeders can ALL be a mixed bag, and it's up to each of us to try to do our homework before bringing home a lifetime companion.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Why worry about it. You should do what is good for you and not worry about what others think. The only time I give people advice is when they are considering getting a dog from a pet store. I really discourage people from doing that but I don't say anything to them if it is after the fact. I find that they are usually well meaning people who don't understand where pet store pups come from.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Rangers_mom said:


> Why worry about it. You should do what is good for you and not worry about what others think. The only time I give people advice is when they are considering getting a dog from a pet store. I really discourage people from doing that but I don't say anything to them if it is after the fact. I find that they are usually well meaning people who don't understand where pet store pups come from.


On the off chance you didn't mean the general "you"... 

I just thought it'd be interesting to pose the question because I realized no one else I know offline has gone to a breeder. Like, ever. Which is sort of surprising but at the same time, I guess not really. The default thinking is a shelter or breed rescue, always.

So I wondered! I don't think there's any judgment? but there was definitely surprise. I figured I'd get a better sample of people here who actually used a breeder! Along with people who did choose rescue, of course!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

martemchik said:


> Once people know that you do things that are more than "just having a pet" they tend to not question why you got the dog that you did.


yepyep

I think once you start getting into that world, though, people are quicker to accept that you probably (hopefully?) know what you're doing. So like people will advise me toward or against particular breeds or breeders, which I appreciate and am grateful for, but nobody asks why I want a purebred performance puppy in the first place.

It of course helps that I _have_ one of those multi-champion rescue mutts already. 

(Pongu's actually been doing pretty well lately, too, I've been surprised and really pleased with his progress. I even took him off his crazy pills a couple weeks ago and he hasn't imploded yet. Woo!)


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

If my opinion counts for something, I've spent all my working years working in the trenches at open admission animal shelters(read:kill shelters) with the one I work at now being your average southern US shelter with a poor live-release rate so I don't think I've gone more than a couple days without hearing or encouraging some spay/neuter/adopt message to the public in years. Out of my crew of 3 GSDs and a cat all but one was a rescue, and the non-rescue GSD was actually given to me as a puppy when I was a teenager and originally came from a BYB. 
- The cat I have now was a death-row kitty is hands down the best cat I've ever owned. 
- The 9yr old male GSD(Sir) I adopted from the shelter when he was about 4yrs old, I do have quite a bit of background on him and knew his previously owner had kept him outside all his life, hit him and starved him - he's a good dog, blended into my home flawlessly(I have many pictures of him 'helping' me take care of foster kittens), he has the most stable temperament of my group and has never shown any concerning behavior issues - unfortunately he's had bad hips and knees since I got him and they are starting to affect him now that he's getting older. Other than his bad hips and being sick with pneumonia when I brought him home from the shelter he's never had any medical problems, not a single one serious or not in 5 years.
- The 11month old male GSD(Gunner), a recent rescue who was originally picked up running in a highway quite thin with ribs and hip-bones prominent, hasn't been in my home long enough to really gauge his health and behavior but he has gotten along well with my dogs and the cat from the start and no health concerns as of yet. He has been more work than Sir was - had clearly never been on a leash before and is fear-reactive towards other dogs(doubt he'd start a fight but from a distance he puts on a show that tends to send other owners fleeing in the opposite direction) but we're working on it and I don't see any serious long-term behavior issues on the horizon but who knows. He is generally a breeze to train/work with but as a 70+lb dog we had to start from the very beginning with training and manners that a 4month old pup in good hands would probably have down already. I could see how he could be a bit much for someone in a different situation from me to bring home.
- Cheyenne, the now 10yr old female that came from a BYB as a puppy, was and still kind of is the most problematic of my crew. Most of her problems were probably due to the fact that when I first got her I was just a teenager with minimal experience in dog training/raising a puppy, raising her with almost no outside help but still, it was rough for a long while. We went through years of serious dog aggression(she once bit me pretty good when I pulled her back while she was on leash pulling to get at another dog) and to this day I'd only consider the aggression 'under control', not gone. She hasn't shown any really serious long-term health issues but she's had the poorest general health out of any of my dogs. 

That said, I have *zero* problem or question raising when people choose to get their dog from a breeder instead of rescuing. If I was looking for something specific, had serious training goals, or wanted a puppy I would be all over finding a reputable breeder myself. I've had a few coworkers over the years that went to breeders as well. I fully expect that some time in the distant future that I will invest in a puppy from a reputable breeder, it just won't be in the cards for me anytime soon.

I can completely understand why someone would want to go to a breeder instead of taking home a rescue dog and pass no judgement at all for that. I'm all for educating people looking at backyard breeders and petshops if they're willing to listen, but ultimately to each their own and I'd never question someone looking at a reputable breeder.
If someone ever really got a serious attitude on a breeder vs. rescue debate I'd be one to tell them frankly, unless it was acquired illegally, it's not really anyones business where you got or plan to get your dog.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I do not understand why anyone feels the need to defend or justify any purchase, especially to disapproving people. 

Last time I looked, this was still a free country.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> I do not understand why anyone feels the need to defend or justify any purchase, especially to disapproving people.
> 
> Last time I looked, this was still a free country.


Hoping I'm not sounding defensive - I should reiterate that I opened this up only for discussion.

The person who questioned me is one of my nearest and dearest and there wasn't judgment, so I chose to be open. But then I was curious as to whether that kind of curiosity about breeders was common. The culture around here seems to be really rescue oriented, so I don't know anyone offline to ask!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

WateryTart said:


> Oh my goodness - I am so sorry. I reread that post you quoted and realized how that could sound.
> 
> I apologize if I came across as sounding like rescue dogs weren't nice or good dogs or worthy of love, or even that all rescues have issues. I did not mean that!
> 
> ...



I didn't take any offense I was just trying to point out even the best breeder dogs can get issues. They take work and tons and tons of training, no matter where you get them. German Shepherd puppies are land sharks... so just be aware, no dog is 100% issue free all the time. When my kids were young is when I got my dogs from a breeder. So I totally get that.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> I didn't take any offense I was just trying to point out even the best breeder dogs can get issues. They take work and tons and tons of training, no matter where you get them. German Shepherd puppies are land sharks... so just be aware, no dog is 100% issue free all the time. When my kids were young is when I got my dogs from a breeder. So I totally get that.


Nope, I'm expecting a level of work akin to a kid, or close. And a lot of frustration. And definitely not perfection.

I'm playing a game of chance no matter what, and I know that.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

WateryTart said:


> Nope, I'm expecting a level of work akin to a kid, or close. And a lot of frustration. And definitely not perfection.
> 
> I'm playing a game of chance no matter what, and I know that.


I don't mean to sound like I'm trying to scare you off. LOL Having dogs is a lot of fun and very rewarding. Good luck!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

No worries! You haven't scared me off! I'm guessing that the rewards will be well worth the frustration. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

